# Looking for Player(s) in Yakima Valley area



## Ktulu (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, We're looking for 1-3 players to join our recently reduced group.  We play Star Wars Saga edition, D&D, Sorcerer, & Iron Heroes.  Our group has roughly 10 years experience as a group.  We have played in many published campaigns, though we generally prefer homebrew games.

Our gaming schedule is quite flexible, but weekends are preferred.

Ktulu


----------

